# 1/4 mile ets



## GTIBOIL (Jan 24, 2007)

Anyone have an apr full exhaust, intake, and chip post an et for the 1/4mile? im just curious to what one would run


----------



## 1sika3 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: 1/4 mile ets (GTIBOIL)*

guessing at my elevation..i know that will run about 14.8....seen a mkV with that exact setup run a 14.85 last night up at a local test and tune..but i live in Denver, so that's a fairly high altitude... so my disclaimer below might help.
so at sea level...close to 13.8 +/- .1 on each side based on the elevation change that is calculated by the pro drag guys.


----------



## GTIcodez (Apr 5, 2007)

yes 13.8 is probably close, best I did on similar setup is 13.7


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

13.7 at 104 is bookin man!


----------



## 1sika3 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

not gonna lie...agreed...that's hauling man.


----------



## meankiller (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (1sika3)*

13.8 6degrees celcius outside so my summer tires didnt hook even after burnout...


----------



## GTIcodez (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_13.7 at 104 is bookin man!

DSG POW3R







Launch Control








I am getting some stuff done to the car next week, hoping to get closer to M3 1/4 mile which is 13.4
I love going to track and smoking S4, Evo, STI


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (GTIcodez)*

Those are good times, any weight reduction? I wanna see that slip, 104 is a really high trap speed man!


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (GTIcodez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcodez* »_
DSG POW3R







Launch Control








I am getting some stuff done to the car next week, hoping to get closer to M3 1/4 mile which is 13.4
I love going to track and smoking S4, Evo, STI









Sweet times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just need traction, and Im there. Running consistant 13.90's @104ish...With 2.15 60ft., on All weather tires. I sent one slip to Rich to get on the racing ladder 2007. Im the fastest mk5 so far, with verified time slip on there...Not for long








Get on it!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3019811


_Modified by sasha18T at 1:56 PM 8-16-2007_


----------



## ChrisB4_1.9t (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (sasha18T)*

Branman has better times, he could probally post his slip for you haters








I think he ran a best of [email protected]


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (ChrisB4_1.9t)*

send the slips to the ladder 2007, so I know what times I need to beat this season







well, stock turbos anyways...


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (sasha18T)*

The one on the left (i wish it was on the right lane though....LOL)








This one is a little better 60'


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Branman)*

^^^ Nice times! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What mods? Methanol? Wow! Now that I look at it you ran a 13.7 with a 2.3 60ft!! Thats awesome! I wanna race at your track.


_Modified by sasha18T at 5:22 PM 8-16-2007_


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (sasha18T)*

I guess I still have the quickest time then?








I don't have my newest time slips loaded up but this is still one of my fastest times anyways
heres some more:


























_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 6:38 PM 8-16-2007_


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

Gtiii, your times are what I would expect with that 60ft. But the car above ran a 13.7 with a 2.3 60ft!! Thats sweetness! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (sasha18T)*

yeah but to me that seems kinda impossible with a gti unless he has alot more top end then me. every .1 should be .2 off the 1/4 mile so that'd mean he should be capable of like a 13.3 lol which is crazy fast for these cars =]
No doubt the trap speed alone is really impressive but I just don't see how he's able to gain like .3 seconds after the 1/8th mile on me. My power is obviously tapering off at higher rpm's or his just maintains more power then ordinary. Crazy stuff.
I might be trying out REVO soon to have more numbers to compare with. Maybe with an sps I can extract a little more power.
What octane do you use branman? If it's 93 that might account for a bit more top end compared with my 91 octane, but I do not know how much.


_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 6:42 PM 8-16-2007_


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_yeah but to me that seems kinda impossible with a gti unless he has alot more top end then me. every .1 should be .2 off the 1/4 mile so that'd mean he should be capable of like a 13.3 lol which is crazy fast for these cars =]
No doubt the trap speed alone is really impressive but I just don't see how he's able to gain like .3 seconds after the 1/8th mile on me. My power is obviously tapering off at higher rpm's or his just maintains more power then ordinary. Crazy stuff.
I might be trying out REVO soon to have more numbers to compare with. Maybe with an sps I can extract a little more power.
What octane do you use branman? If it's 93 that might account for a bit more top end compared with my 91 octane, but I do not know how much.

_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 6:42 PM 8-16-2007_

Yeah...crazy time for a crappy 60ft for sure!! Maybe its the track...either way, great time for a bad launch.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
Yeah...crazy time for a crappy 60ft for sure!! Maybe its the track...either way, great time for a bad launch.

agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OettyA3 (Feb 26, 2007)

i see your trying to close in on the M3...but whats the M3 trap speed? thats whats important...id love to get that too


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (OettyA3)*

I think Branman has a Dif


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_I think Branman has a Dif

If I remember, he has a upgraded clutch, light flywheel, and diff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Noice mods! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Maybe he will let us in on his other mods.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (sasha18T)*

those are some crazy trap speeds. nice work fellas.
any word if we can get a LC update on '06 A3s?


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_The one on the left (i wish it was on the right lane though....LOL)








This one is a little better 60' 











holy Chit bro, 105.6 trap speed1/!?! thats e 46m3 territory, N/a cobra territory, evo/sti terriutory..... WOW, i can't wait to get my mk5! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_

holy Chit bro, 105.6 trap speed1/!?! thats e 46m3 territory, N/a cobra territory, evo/sti terriutory..... WOW, i can't wait to get my mk5! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I've beat 2 of those cars at the track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (sasha18T)*

which ones?
_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
I've beat 2 of those cars at the track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i'd love to hear!


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

Mustang 5.0, mustang 4.6, SC'ed 454 Truck, E36 M3, Sti's, Evo's, Srt-4, SL55...ect. I wish I had a video camera










_Modified by sasha18T at 8:32 PM 8-16-2007_


----------



## DeathMoJo (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: 1/4 mile ets (1sika3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sika3* »_guessing at my elevation..i know that will run about 14.8....seen a mkV with that exact setup run a 14.85 last night up at a local test and tune..but i live in Denver, so that's a fairly high altitude... so my disclaimer below might help.
so at sea level...close to 13.8 +/- .1 on each side based on the elevation change that is calculated by the pro drag guys.

You are correct sir. I have ran my GTI at 14.82 here at Bandimere. 6000ft elevation. On the 14.82 run i had a 2.23 60' ft. 
I trapped at speed that could have gotten me into the 14.7 range but had to shift early out of first. I just need to drop the tire pressure some and perfect my launch. Next year brings 100 octane and meth/water injection.


----------



## GTIcodez (Apr 5, 2007)

I have to scan my slip and send in








my friends M3 (stock) ran 13.442 with 2.022 0-60 and trap speed was 104.140
its a 2004 M3 bone stock


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (GTIcodez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcodez* »_I have to scan my slip and send in








my friends M3 (stock) ran 13.442 with 2.022 0-60 and trap speed was 104.140
its a 2004 M3 bone stock

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Competition is good.


----------



## .chris.. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 1/4 mile ets (GTIBOIL)*

are all these times with DSG/traction control?
i'm just thinking.. would a 6MT base (no sunroof) do a little better due to being lighter? better power to weight, although no DSG. you think you'd see higher traps although probably with higher ET's


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: 1/4 mile ets (.chris..)*

I have 6speed. Wouldnt have it any other way. Although, DSG and lauch control is nice and consistant. Theres a local stock DSG car running 14.9's.


----------



## GTIcodez (Apr 5, 2007)

yeah I did 14.8 with stock setup, with intake alone I moved up to 14.5 which was insane, but took out spare and back seat







but still stock
I was going against S4, and I did 14.5 he did 14.6


----------



## ak47tdi (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
If I remember, he has a upgraded clutch, light flywheel, and diff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Noice mods! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Maybe he will let us in on his other mods.

Branman had a stg2+ spec w/ light weight flywheel, but no diff. Just 245 tires up front on the stock 17s.


----------



## GTIcodez (Apr 5, 2007)

i ran with stock classix and conti sports, I am debating getting the flywheel, works real well on my friends A3
stuff I have: stg2+, Eurojet Stage I throttle body, ATP 3" DP, Injen intake
Next week Eurojet Stage II discharge pipe


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (GTIcodez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcodez* »_i ran with stock classix and conti sports, I am debating getting the flywheel, works real well on my friends A3
stuff I have: stg2+, Eurojet Stage I throttle body, ATP 3" DP, Injen intake
Next week Eurojet Stage II discharge pipe

what kind of 60 ft do you have? havent seen your slips/times until today (im not on here much anymore)


_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 4:31 PM 8-17-2007_


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (GTIcodez)*

Nice times guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I need to get my arse to the track.


----------



## dubbkidd (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

im going to the track tomorrow..im hoping to run a 13.8..but well see how that goes...


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Sadly enough the 245/40/17 sumitomo tires didnt do much to help traction. I figured i would just buy the cheapest tire in a wide size to help a little but didnt do much. I pretty sure they are a summer tire. At least i dont have to burn up my contis. Those 13.7 runs were with some tire spin at the top of 1st and 2nd and also fuel cut for maybe the last second or so of the track.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

As far as mods on my car:
neuspeed intake
3" ghl tbe
apr beta file
a3 pipe
spec stg2+ clutch/aluminum flywheel
not even a single weight reduction!
I would have liked to see what i could have gotten if stripped down and little better launch. But that can never happen because the car was totalled in an accident










_Modified by Branman at 7:34 AM 8-18-2007_


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (Branman)*

Im going to the track today.. i will update my time.. lets see what a passat runs..
JT


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_As far as mods on my car:
neuspeed intake
3" ghl tbe
apr beta file
a3 pipe
spec stg2+ clutch/aluminum flywheel
not even a single weight reduction!
I would have liked to see what i could have gotten if stripped down and little better launch. But that can never happen because the car was totalled in an accident









_Modified by Branman at 7:34 AM 8-18-2007_

damn when did that happen? were you able to pull anything off?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

happened in April. I gotsome stuff off but not much
Well good news i went to the track today and ran a [email protected] with no clutch/flywheel setup. My buddy that has a dsg ran a [email protected] Also my other friend that went ran pretty good. [email protected] first time ever at the track, plus there also may be a small boost leak. All in all a good day


_Modified by Branman at 12:30 PM 8-19-2007_


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: 1/4 mile ets (DeathMoJo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeathMoJo* »_
You are correct sir. I have ran my GTI at 14.82 here at Bandimere. 6000ft elevation. On the 14.82 run i had a 2.23 60' ft. 
I trapped at speed that could have gotten me into the 14.7 range but had to shift early out of first. I just need to drop the tire pressure some and perfect my launch. Next year brings 100 octane and meth/water injection.









100oct software is fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04silverstone18 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*

13.7 @105....heard you got pulled on by a blue sti


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (04silverstone18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04silverstone18* »_13.7 @105....heard you got pulled on by a blue sti

heard you got pulled on by a blue kia


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (Branman)*

wow, excellent trap.... with a set of drag radials your low 13's and even better with an upgraded pump







. u got the slips, i'd love to see em?


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_happened in April. I gotsome stuff off but not much
Well good news i went to the track today and ran a [email protected] with no clutch/flywheel setup. My buddy that has a dsg ran a [email protected] All in all a good day








any slips for comparison? nice times! that mph is up there.


_Modified by sasha18T at 3:24 AM 8-19-2007_


----------



## 04silverstone18 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

yea tha kia was fast, he pulled on me hard


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey whats up steve, i was gonna try to find ya on here. Good talkin with ya, i had a good time. One day i will get a 1.7 60'...LOL. For those that asked I will post up both slips from my run and my buddy Rob with the dsg.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

gtiiiiiiii, you and i got some catching up to do....LOL looks like 13.68 is the fastest at this point. If the weather was a little nicer man who knows what we could have ran. I think temps started at about 67 and went up to about 77 by the time we left. When i ran the 13.7 in the 06 it was like 55 out which was great. Maybe the 07 is a tad faster.


----------



## 04silverstone18 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*

was your fisrt run your fastest brandon?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (04silverstone18)*

well no because i missed third, but my second run was http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04silverstone18 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*

yes im definitely looking forward to those early saturdays mornings in october and november. should make for some good times


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

well keep me posted on when your going well have to meet up again. hopefully by then ill have a little better grip on the front


----------



## 04silverstone18 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*

definitely will do. im still looking for those 12.4's


----------



## vwjoeym (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (04silverstone18)*

i went to the track last friday and pulled a 14.162 @ 99.3mph thats my fastest time so far and im only chipped with an intake







i def think i can get into the 13.9's range the only problem is its so damn humid here everyday


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwjoeym)*

OMG i suck.. I ran bad times..
first run
92 deg
60ft time was 2.72
1/4 time was 15.766 @ 92.666 mph
second run was 15.848 @ 92.47 with a 2.791 60ft
3rd run i dropped the front tire presure to 30psi from 35 psi and the temp was now 79deg
ran a 15.173 with a 2.369 60ft at 92.776.
my forth run was the fastest at 15.018 @93.58mph and a 2.398 60ft.
My final run my buddy got in the car with me and hit a 15.235 at 92.909 with a 2.359.
This was the first time at a track.. but still my trap speed seems way to low.. the car didnt feel like it was pulling as hard as it does.. i honestly dont know whats up.. i have a CEL.. which i still need to fix. 
Im going back in a week from now and i will have a Forge FMIC by then.. see if heat soak was the cause of my bad times? 
JT


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (x9t)*

well here it is folks. sorry about the crappy quality, 04silverstone18 is on the right with the sti. 
 

_Modified by Branman at 7:25 PM 8-20-2007_


_Modified by Branman at 7:25 PM 8-20-2007_


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Can any one tell me why i ran crappy times? 
JT


----------



## 04silverstone18 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*

that was my worst 60 ft too. best was 1.741


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (04silverstone18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04silverstone18* »_yea tha kia was fast, he pulled on me hard

lol I know, it was probably painful
Who got a 13.6? I know one guy said he did but he was bs'ing.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

my buddy with dsg got a 13.68 at 102 2.1 60'
i saw the slip its the real deal. I keep telling him to post it.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*

your track must read fast


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_your track must read fast








Why would you say that?? Everyone could say the same, I run [email protected] 2.1ish 60ft. It should be a 13.6, my track reads slow.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (04silverstone18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04silverstone18* »_that was my worst 60 ft too. best was 1.741

on street tires!?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

our track is pretty well know around this area. I would imagine it to be very accurate. They just replaced everything thing like a couple years ago so its pretty much new stuff.


----------



## ChrisB4_1.9t (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

Lets just settle this the real way..on pinks









cecil is a good track to run at, close to sea level.


----------



## 04silverstone18 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (ChrisB4_1.9t)*

yea the 1.741 was on stock radials. 

cecil is 300ft above sea level, which is good
but capitol is only 30ft above i beleive


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (04silverstone18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04silverstone18* »_yea the 1.741 was on stock radials. 

cecil is 300ft above sea level, which is good
but capitol is only 30ft above i beleive

That beast will be in the 11s in no time


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (04silverstone18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04silverstone18* »_yea the 1.741 was on stock radials. 

cecil is 300ft above sea level, which is good
but capitol is only 30ft above i beleive

well if you're getting 1.7 60ft on stock tires, with slicks you'll get 1.4's!







Thats simillar to an awd 500whp monster!








LOL! Theres a couple mid 11 secoond mk4's around here. 400+whp, on slick, they pull 1.7's on a great launch. I gotta tell these guys to learn to drive!

















_Modified by sasha18T at 1:56 PM 8-25-2007_


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (04silverstone18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04silverstone18* »_ 
cecil is 300ft above sea level, which is good
but capitol is only 30ft above i beleive








With this logic, the guys in the mountains of Colorado, should be the fastest in the country


----------



## 04silverstone18 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (sasha18T)*

closer to sea level will be faster. i was just stating the track we ran at was 300ft above. but the next closest track is even closer to sea level so it should theoretically be faster given the same conditions.
the 1.741 was in an sti btw


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (04silverstone18)*

1.7 in an Sti is still fast on radials, but possible for sure. All Sti's I've ran at the track, never got better than a 1.9 60ft. You must really drive that thing awesome.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_ 1.7 in an Sti is still fast on radials, but possible for sure. All Sti's I've ran at the track, never got better than a 1.9 60ft. You must really drive that thing awesome.

eh, that's really not that hard, my roommate used to get 1.8's stock pretty regularly in his '07 and still does with intake, exhaust, and tune.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (ChrisB4_1.9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisB4_1.9t* »_Lets just settle this the real way..on pinks









cecil is a good track to run at, close to sea level.

haha our cars are too slow for pinks =[ I'd do it though.
Branman still has 93 octane over my 91 octane though


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
haha our cars are too slow for pinks =[ I'd do it though.
Branman still has 93 octane over my 91 octane though









That is correct I am running 93, but just imagine if i could actually drive


----------



## imfckinfst44 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Branman)*

branman even if you could drive you still can't beat me lol


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

haha, you just shut your mouth right meow


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Branman)*

what kinda 60ft's on the 13.6 run?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

2.1 60'


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_2.1 60'

2.1 60ft, gets me a [email protected] a 9.0 1/8th mile, at 81 ish mph..
Where did this car gain 3 tenths then? The only difference between my 13.9, and your 13.7 are my 60ft is 2tenths better, and your 1/8th mile speed is 2mph faster...



_Modified by sasha18T at 10:47 AM 8-26-2007_


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (sasha18T)*

yeah im finding these times more and more unbeleivable. the only slip ive seen is cut off at the top and these times aren't very realistic for the times shown.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_yeah im finding these times more and more unbeleivable. the only slip ive seen is cut off at the top and these times aren't very realistic for the times shown.








All times here are very possible. There are way to many factors though...If we were all running at same track, comparisons would make more sense.
The [email protected] if true, my guess was on Drag radials or slicks, 2.0 60ft or so, I would think...Lower mph, better 60ft, 3tenths lower than my 13.9'[email protected] That would make sense.


_Modified by sasha18T at 7:07 PM 8-26-2007_


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_yeah im finding these times more and more unbeleivable. the only slip ive seen is cut off at the top and these times aren't very realistic for the times shown.

you talking about my slip?? Well any farther away and you would not be able to read the numbers. Even a slip is not enough for some people i guess i will have to bring the video camera next time.


----------



## 04silverstone18 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*

funny how a slip isn't enough proof anymore. i was there that day. i saw all of these cars and saw all of the slips. all of these times are legit


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (04silverstone18)*

lol dont get all upset, i wasnt serious. I think it's pretty awesome that mkv gti's are running these times. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The fact that we just need exhaust and chip and we run times comparable to stage 2 srt4 neons is good news. Hell, I still see full bolt on srt4's running high 13's low 14's =/


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_lol dont get all upset, i wasnt serious. I think it's pretty awesome that mkv gti's are running these times. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The fact that we just need exhaust and chip and we run times comparable to stage 2 srt4 neons is good news. Hell, I still see full bolt on srt4's running high 13's low 14's =/

tell me about it! just wondering, what are you 6mt guys shifting at to achieve these blistering times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

6800 or so. My car still pulls decently until right before fuel cut off. My dynos show a pretty flat horsepower curve so I figure there is no benefit to shifting earlier.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

wow.. you guys have fast GTIs and must be great drivers.. 6.8k you say.. hmm im still shifting at 6.5k.. is this for all gears or just 3rd and 4th? any tips? front tire pressure setting? 
JT


----------



## dubbkidd (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (x9t)*

my car is stg 2 and traps at like 98 or 99 this is pathetic..


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_wow.. you guys have fast GTIs and must be great drivers.. 6.8k you say.. hmm im still shifting at 6.5k.. is this for all gears or just 3rd and 4th? any tips? front tire pressure setting? 
JT

Definetly play with the front tire pressure, this is crucial to getting a decent 60ft on stock tires..
Pump up the rear tires to maximum psi, or 5 over that. This will eliminate some of the squat when launching.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
Definetly play with the front tire pressure, this is crucial to getting a decent 60ft on stock tires..
Pump up the rear tires to maximum psi, or 5 over that. This will eliminate some of the squat when launching.

I'm not sure if it helps reduce squat too much, I think that's mostly the suspension's job. I do know though that it reduces the friction created by the back tires. The more tire pressure the less amount of inflection the tires experience.
Tire pressure is definitely important, and I think 18tsasha has 17's, so she has more flexibility with tire pressure then me.
If you have 18's, I would not reduce the tire pressure too much as the low profile tires need a decent amount of pressure in them. I think I go down to 25 psi minimum, but some of my fastest runs were at like 30 psi so I haven't really figured out my sweet spot yet. You also lose trap speed with lower tire pressure, though that effect is minimal at our speeds. So it's up to you to find the best balance for your car through experimentation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also if you are looking for every last tenth, take out the spare tire, tools, and/or back seat. Try not to have over a 1/4 tank of gas while there, etc. I can take out my spare and back seats within 20 minutes easy. All you need is a fairly large allen key for the bolt that holds in the rear seat belts. Don't remember the size off the top of my head though. With that set up my car weighs in under 3000 lbs which isn't half bad for my fat ass car lol.
As for shifting, I shift almost at redline from 1st to 2nd because if you don't utilize all of your gear you wind up losing alot of time. If you shift too soon you're going to bog down the car or cause mad wheel spin because that gear change causes the greatest loss in rpm between gears, so you end up in a really fat part of the torque curve. So alot of torque is either going to break the tires loose, or since you are still low on horsepower, bog the car down.
Also, you might want to look at _how _you shift, some people do the entire 1/4 mile without letting off the gas once they start going... IE holding down the gas and just putting in the clutch, shifting really fast, then sidestep the clutch. I don't recommend this for the 1-2 shift unless you're really comfortable doing it, and 2-3rd shift can be tricky also. 3-4 is really easy to do this without grinding or revving too high though in my opinion. Is this good for the car? Probably not good for the stock motor mounts for sure. With stiffer motor mounts I don't forsee it breaking anything, but it definitely is more strain on the car. Then again so is drag racing to begin with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

When I wrote that...I was thinking "does this really eliminate some squat?" Im really not sure, but I've done it on all my fwd cars I've raced, and it seems to help.
Im on koni coilovers, with rears adjusted full stiff, so squat is not an issue for my mk5. My mk2 however has crazy squat, and Its 3 times harder to launch...I played with the tire pressure this past weekend on it, and cut my 60ft down 2 tenths just changing the tire pressures.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the tips guys.. im going tomorrow.. temps should be in the 90s again.. yes.
JT


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_Thanks for the tips guys.. im going tomorrow.. temps should be in the 90s again.. yes.
JT

Cool down time is also Crucial to good times! Especially with stock IC. 40 minutes after a run, is what I like to wait. Or until the temps gauge is lower than 1/4th of it. Good Luck.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
Cool down time is also Crucial to good times! Especially with stock IC. 40 minutes after a run, is what I like to wait. Or until the temps gauge is lower than 1/4th of it. Good Luck.

really? I dunno if I'd recommend driving it with the motor not at operating temperature, though I guess it might make more power to be honest. I generally end up having to let it cool down whether I like it or not because the lines so long so I couldn't say.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
really? I dunno if I'd recommend driving it with the motor not at operating temperature, though I guess it might make more power to be honest. I generally end up having to let it cool down whether I like it or not because the lines so long so I couldn't say.

By the time yo do a small burn out, line up, rev the engine....Temps will Quickly go up. No worries.
For me, the difference between long cool down, and 20 minute cool down, is always like 3 tenths of a second o so...Try it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by sasha18T at 10:09 PM 8-28-2007_


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

whoops.. i went back after every run.. yay 110 degs.. still only ran low 15s.. sweet.. im going to go back when its below 80 degs.. i think i f(*ed my clutch as well.. 
JT


----------



## imfckinfst44 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Branman)*

sorry guys my [email protected] slip i can't find it but as soon as a do i'll post i think i missed place it somewhere


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

i thought george said he had it somehow


----------



## blacknovadub (Aug 14, 2007)

14's yo! only basic stuff done too


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (imfckinfst44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imfckinfst44* »_sorry guys my [email protected] slip i can't find it but as soon as a do i'll post i think i missed place it somewhere

60ft times??
What tires!?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

I know the tires def, they were the bridgestone potenzas that come factory.
As for the 60 im pretty sure it was a 2.1 like i said before but not sure


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_I know the tires def, they were the bridgestone potenzas that come factory.
As for the 60 im pretty sure it was a 2.1 like i said before but not sure

Another car running mid 13's, at a lower mph than me. With a 2.1 60ft just like me.
Hmmmm.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

different variables


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (Branman)*

waiting to do the 1-2 shift at redline also improves 60' times...


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_I know the tires def, they were the bridgestone potenzas that come factory.
As for the 60 im pretty sure it was a 2.1 like i said before but not sure

Potenzas?? Thats on the srt4 my friend. Are you confusing cars here, or tires? vw's come with Continental, Pirelli, or verdestein. All german brands. I sell them.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

nope sorry potenzas, right off the showroom


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_nope sorry potenzas, right off the showroom

hmm...Im gonna check all the tires on all our new cars today.


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (sasha18T)*

my 06 gli came with 050a's as well.
I got 245/40-17 BFG GF sports now (RE-01R 245s waiting in the closet till the BFGs are worn out).
I plan on taking it to the strip over the winter when the BFGs are low on tread. Hopefully by then I'll have my DP


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (davebs14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davebs14* »_my 06 gli came with 050a's as well.

Ditto for me. My 06 GLI came with 225/45-17 Bridgestone Potenza RE050a's


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (DirtyDisco.)*

I just checked about 40 new VW's tires







I found: Pirelli's, Michelin, Continental, Goodyear, and Dunlop...No BFG Goodrich...Maybe the dealers have a choicce on the tires?








All I know is, there are no BFG's on our lot. Although, I havent checked on the GLI's.
The Fahrenheirts, have Dunlop's on them here.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (sasha18T)*

In 06 the summer tire was the Bridgestone's. The all season were either Michelin Pilot HX or Continental Touring if I remember right. 
Now a days the performance tire seems to be Continental Sports and the all seasons are a crap shoot of Dunlop's, Muchelin's, and Continental.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

my one buddy has an 06 and the other has an 07 both with bridgestone. 


_Modified by Branman at 2:20 PM 9-4-2007_


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (iThread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iThread* »_In 06 the summer tire was the Bridgestone's. The all season were either Michelin Pilot HX or Continental Touring if I remember right. 
Now a days the performance tire seems to be Continental Sports and the all seasons are a crap shoot of Dunlop's, Muchelin's, and Continental. 

That makes sense. Hey! A Moderator is off topic!







I kid. (dont ban me)


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
That makes sense. Hey! A Moderator is off topic!







I kid. (dont ban me)









potenzas are not bfg =]
they're bridgestone.








My 06 gti came with bridgestone re050a's also


----------



## TarmacSpecial (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

Hey, so any of you guys running a diff like a Quaife or a Peloquin?
Wondering what a difference it makes by itself on the strip? 
I'm not a drag racer, I'm more of a canyon/autocross/road course guy (well really, more of a motorcycle guy), and the first mod I'm doing to my GTI is actually a diff. This is because after having a prepped Scirocco with one, I'm spoiled on a FWD car with one puts down the power the way it does. 
The two biggest impressions when I test drove a 6MT GTI last Saturday was that the stock tires and diff need to go for starters. I can only imagine that once you start making crazy power that it would be that much more necessary.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (TarmacSpecial)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TarmacSpecial* »_Hey, so any of you guys running a diff like a Quaife or a Peloquin?
Wondering what a difference it makes by itself on the strip? 
I'm not a drag racer, I'm more of a canyon/autocross/road course guy (well really, more of a motorcycle guy), and the first mod I'm doing to my GTI is actually a diff. This is because after having a prepped Scirocco with one, I'm spoiled on a FWD car with one puts down the power the way it does. 
The two biggest impressions when I test drove a 6MT GTI last Saturday was that the stock tires and diff need to go for starters. I can only imagine that once you start making crazy power that it would be that much more necessary. 

I've never had a lsd in my vw's yet







Thats likely the next thing I will do along with clutch/flywheel.


----------



## TarmacSpecial (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
I've never had a lsd in my vw's yet









I swear once you do it, you'll never want to go back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (TarmacSpecial)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TarmacSpecial* »_
I swear once you do it, you'll never want to go back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You've convinced me


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Ok well was hoping for a nice cool day yesterday but it was like 80 by the time we started racing. So anyway my best was a [email protected] with a 2.1 60'. It was way to hot could not even get close to my last time out with a trap speed of 105.7 . Oh well the next time i will be going is in october so it should be great to race. Ill post back up my times after that hopefully a 13.4-5 with a good 60'.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_Ok well was hoping for a nice cool day yesterday but it was like 80 by the time we started racing. So anyway my best was a [email protected] with a 2.1 60'. It was way to hot could not even get close to my last time out with a trap speed of 105.7 . Oh well the next time i will be going is in october so it should be great to race. Ill post back up my times after that hopefully a 13.4-5 with a good 60'. 

Nice times man. I need to get out there again on better tires. In October it should get down to 40-50 degrees up here. Should be fun!


_Modified by sasha18T at 9:45 AM 9-9-2007_


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks, im trying to get the best time i can on non DRs. It was funny by the last run i was only trapping like 100 after that i just gave up it was way to hot and humid to race.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_Thanks, im trying to get the best time i can on non DRs. It was funny by the last run i was only trapping like 100 after that i just gave up it was way to hot and humid to race. 

Yep. I know the feeling. Every time I go, the temps are 90+. Im gonna wait a few weeks.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

How much will heat affect the times? the first time i went there it was 94+ and the second time it was 110+.. only hit low 15s at around 93mph trap speed with a crappy 2.3 60fts. See sig for mods.
JT


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (x9t)*

English town raceway park. Ran a good 60ft consistently. my worst was a 2.20 my best was a 2.123. I also ran a 2.1 flat @ atco raceway but had problems and couldnt run the car anymore. 
This is with max psi of 15-16. Revo2, milltek quad tbe, evoms intake, neuspeed pulley, stock contipros on 18 hufs. 
60ft 2.132(ehhh)
330 5.916
1/8 9.027
1/4 13.960
mph 100.79 ---- notice the low mph http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Car has Revo running properly @ 18-20 psi, tbe, intake, pulley off, clutchmasters custom clutch and fw, pely diff, 19" wheels with toyo t1Rs.







Lets see how I do now.


----------



## imfckinfst44 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (five0vw)*

ok eveyone new time new time me and branman went to the track last night wed. the 17 and i got a 13.54 @ 103 so can anyone beat that?????????????


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

my best was a [email protected] I also spun through 1st and half way through 2nd on that pass. I working on getting a set of axles right now.....


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (imfckinfst44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imfckinfst44* »_ok eveyone new time new time me and branman went to the track last night wed. the 17 and i got a 13.54 @ 103 so can anyone beat that?????????????
Nice times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (imfckinfst44)*

Find a cliff 1/4 up and I can









_Quote, originally posted by *imfckinfst44* »_ok eveyone new time new time me and branman went to the track last night wed. the 17 and i got a 13.54 @ 103 so can anyone beat that?????????????


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (imfckinfst44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imfckinfst44* »_ok eveyone new time new time me and branman went to the track last night wed. the 17 and i got a 13.54 @ 103 so can anyone beat that?????????????

nice, now how about the quad W's?
What mods, What 60ft, What track, Wheres the slip?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
nice, now how about the quad W's?
What mods, What 60ft, What track, Wheres the slip?








x2


----------



## Shainz (Jan 23, 2006)

I ran a 13.8 at 105 mph. With a 2.0 60 foot time on ****ty bald street tires. I spun 1st and 2nd gear as well.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

^^^^^ nice times, what are your mods?? u have the apr pump?


----------



## Shainz (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_^^^^^ nice times, what are your mods?? u have the apr pump?

I dont have the APR pump, I'm most likely going to buy Autotech's pump, but only if it doesn't end up like their swaybar. 
I have: 
Neuspeed Discharge pipe, 
Eurojet throttle body pipe
b&m short shifter
spec stage 2 clutch & spec aluminum flywheel, 
neuspeed lightweight power pulley,
custom turboback 2.75" exhaust
spearco fmic with custom piping
evoms intake
full set of VF engineering mounts
and some other stuff that i dont remember.
Since then I've added:
Forge mechanical DV
new G revision PCV valve 
eurojet PCV fix
I have to install my meth injection, and do the last couple of tricks I have up my sleeve. I want to break the 300 wtq mark on the stock ko3s and make atleast 275 whp on it. Yes, I know I'll end up blowing it, you dont need to tell me.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

so your runnin no software??? or did u forget to list?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
nice, now how about the quad W's?
What mods, What 60ft, What track, Wheres the slip?









Mods
evoms intake
ghl 3" TBE w/testpipe
Apr pump
Apr software
forge dv
no weight reduction 
60ft 
2.24
Track
Cecil County dragway
Temp
72F
Slip
If i get time to take a pic


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_
Mods
evoms intake
ghl 3" TBE w/testpipe
Apr pump
Apr software
forge dv
no weight reduction 
60ft 
2.24
Track
Cecil County dragway
Temp
72F
Slip
If i get time to take a pic 

should get a better time in a couple of weeks when the temperature drops. a nice 50-60 degree dry night should make a good difference


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (shue333)*

awesome times. Now I really need to step it up for Show N Go @ Englishtown this Sunday. Just need some wheels that arent bent.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

ill be there are you running?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (shue333)*

Im going back on the 27th, so ill keep everyone posted. Hopefully i can get some traction.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_ill be there are you running?

yeah, im having a wheel/tire issue though. I used to run @ the track on stock 18s and contis, now I have 19s on toyo proxes. my 19s are bent, but I do have access to a set of stock 17s with bald tires.








dont know what to do.


----------



## imfckinfst44 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

the mods are 
Ghl exhaust
apr 93 chip
apr fuel pump
and oem intake
60'
2.14 spun til 3 gear then ripped on it
track 
cecil county dragway
slip
i'll post it b4 sunday hopefully got alot of work to do b4 show n go


_Modified by imfckinfst44 at 2:05 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (imfckinfst44)*

APR fuel pump FTW! Just switched from Revo stg2 to APR 2.1.


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_Im going back on the 27th, so ill keep everyone posted. Hopefully i can get some traction. 

i'm going down that weekend (cecil co), but probably on friday the 26th. isn't saturday bracket racing? lemme know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

nope sat. is test and tune, which is open for all. Its like 30 bucks but you dont get the crowd and lines from a friday night. It would be great to have some more dubs come out.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
yeah, im having a wheel/tire issue though. I used to run @ the track on stock 18s and contis, now I have 19s on toyo proxes. my 19s are bent, but I do have access to a set of stock 17s with bald tires.








dont know what to do. 

That sucks, i think im going to DRs next. I wont do that until next race season.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (imfckinfst44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imfckinfst44* »_60'
2.14 spun til 3 gear then ripped on it

dont lie you know thats all she had. Im gonna beat ya on sat. Track bite will be my best friend that day.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (imfckinfst44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imfckinfst44* »_the mods are 
Ghl exhaust
apr 93 chip
apr fuel pump
and oem intake
60'
2.14 spun til 3 gear then ripped on it
track 
cecil county dragway
slip
i'll post it b4 sunday hopefully got alot of work to do b4 show n go

_Modified by imfckinfst44 at 2:05 PM 10-19-2007_

lol I don't consider a 2.14 60 ft "spinning."
If you didn't have the fuel pump I was gonna be real real skeptical








Sweet times man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

14.1 @102 2.58 60' dsg w/o lc. time was run waterfest weekend on the sunday.


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_nope sat. is test and tune, which is open for all. Its like 30 bucks but you dont get the crowd and lines from a friday night. It would be great to have some more dubs come out. 

what time's it open and what time will you guys be there?


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Type S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Type S* »_14.1 @102 2.58 60' dsg w/o lc. time was run waterfest weekend on the sunday. 

you need to be a little nicer to your gas pedal


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
you need to be a little nicer to your gas pedal









with lc i should be able to cut a decent 60 ft,


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Type S)*

show n go was a let down for me. Its been a full year since I raced last, and it def showed. It was nice to get out there again. The car is much stronger on the track with APR.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (shue333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shue333* »_
what time's it open and what time will you guys be there?

they open at 8am and race at 9am. I will be there right at 8am to let the car cool down before runs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_
they open at 8am and race at 9am. I will be there right at 8am to let the car cool down before runs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i may be there, dude. it takes me a little over an hour from lower, slower DE. 6:30 am on a saturday is freaking early lol


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

i will be there all day so no rush. I just get there early to get a couple practice runs in.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Branman)*

Questions for you guys. what are your cars weighing in @??? mine weighs 3216 with me in it.


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Questions for you guys. what are your cars weighing in @??? mine weighs 3216 with me in it.

mine's stock. nothing out of the ordinary in it (no speaker boxes, no computer's, no dvd players, etc.) and i weigh 235 lbs. so whatever that is. 
i'll be happy for a 14.4 - 14.3 i ran a 14.65 with stage one but my 60' time was suffering. it was a 2.266 my reation times were on par winning some races with a higher time than the other car. lol. 
some of my reaction times on the night i ran 14.65:
0.109, -0.006, 0.010, -0.115, 0.232, 0.054, -0.078, 0.033 i put the negitive one's in too. they were freaking close.


----------



## imfckinfst44 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Type S)*

DO NOT A REPEAT DO NOT USE LC i used it it sucks just do brake and gas then you'll get a decent 60'


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (shue333)*

Yesterday 10/21/07 @ The 2007 E-Town VW Show & Go 
I ran my 2008 VW GTI Black Magic Pearl 6-Speed.
I have a REVO Stage 1 Program & Neuspeed CAI.
I made 7 passes
I started out leaving basically at idle
Pass 1 = 14.68 @ 98.45mph
Pass 2 = 14.76 @ 98.31mph
Pass 3 = 14.61 @ 98.41mph
Trophy Eliminator Bracket Racing are passes 4,5,6,& 7
Pass 4 = 14.35 @ 99.05mph (leaving at 2500RPM on factory 18" radials) = Win
Pass 5 = 14.47 @ 98.28mph (again @ 2500RPM) = Win
Pass 6 = 14.41 @ 99.16mph (leaving @ 3400RPM) = Win
Pass 7 = 14.20 @ 99.53mph (leaving @ 3400RPM) = Loss Broke Out








As the day went on my times improved. 
The car has 1400 miles on it. It's basically Brand New. 
The car weighed 3262.lbs with me in it.
Not Bad...


----------



## Shainz (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_so your runnin no software??? or did u forget to list?


Haha, I should probably mention that I have Unitronic Stage 2+ file


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_Yesterday 10/21/07 @ The 2007 E-Town VW Show & Go 
I ran my 2008 VW GTI Black Magic Pearl 6-Speed.
I have a REVO Stage 1 Program & Neuspeed CAI.
I made 7 passes
I started out leaving basically at idle
Pass 1 = 14.68 @ 98.45mph
Pass 2 = 14.76 @ 98.31mph
Pass 3 = 14.61 @ 98.41mph
Trophy Eliminator Bracket Racing are passes 4,5,6,& 7
Pass 4 = 14.35 @ 99.05mph (leaving at 2500RPM on factory 18" radials) = Win
Pass 5 = 14.47 @ 98.28mph (again @ 2500RPM) = Win
Pass 6 = 14.41 @ 99.16mph (leaving @ 3400RPM) = Win
Pass 7 = 14.20 @ 99.53mph (leaving @ 3400RPM) = Loss Broke Out








As the day went on my times improved. 
The car has 1400 miles on it. It's basically Brand New. 
The car weighed 3262.lbs with me in it.
Not Bad...










congrats. nice seeing you there.


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Geez what do you weigh 90 lbs>? That sounds nice and light to me.

_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Questions for you guys. what are your cars weighing in @??? mine weighs 3216 with me in it.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (davebs14)*

no spare etc and back seats. nothing out of the ordinary. I have leather seats too. My wheels are heavy as sh*t and my front bumper is twice the weight of the OEM.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_no spare etc and back seats. nothing out of the ordinary. I have leather seats too. My wheels are heavy as sh*t and my front bumper is twice the weight of the OEM.









Here one of Rich that i promised him .







Bob.G


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_i will be there all day so no rush. I just get there early to get a couple practice runs in. 

rain sucks, don't it? next weekend?


----------



## eagleawd (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (shue333)*

I just came from Brandenton racetrack (fixxfest) and I ran 13.95 at100.43


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

on 19s?


----------



## eagleawd (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

19x8.5










_Modified by eagleawd at 4:53 PM 10-29-2007_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (eagleawd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eagleawd* »_19x8.5 and race gas









Is that the gears of war logo on your headlight washer? nice time btw. congrats on getting into the 13s club.


----------



## eagleawd (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

The logo is from a bike shop. Thanks. next is the 12s club, gt2871rs is comming soon.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

nice, alot of wheel hop?


----------



## eagleawd (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

Not much, but I need to get better motor mounts.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (eagleawd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eagleawd* »_Not much, but I need to get better motor mounts.

yeah wheel hop sux with my 19s, i have a vf dogbone mount and i still get it with 19s on. i just got a vf side engine mount too, hopefully it'll help


----------



## imfckinfst44 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Branman)*

Sorry guys its taken me this long for the time slip i went on a boat cruise for my b day and told my g/f to put it up but she said she couldn't get a clear pic so it will be posted tonight around 6 or 6:30
sorry

i own this page


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (imfckinfst44)*

I once ran a 12.9 on stock turbo, but my cousin didnt tell me not to let my dog play with the slip, so Fluffy chewed on it and now my camera broke...I'll post it on June 3rd, 2008. Thats when the new sony camera comes out, that I want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_I once ran a 12.9 on stock turbo, but my cousin didnt tell me not to let my dog play with the slip, so Fluffy chewed on it and now my camera broke...I'll post it on June 3rd, 2008. Thats when the new sony camera comes out, that I want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









lol, he even has a DGS tranny, awesomeness.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_I once ran a 12.9 on stock turbo, but my cousin didnt tell me not to let my dog play with the slip, so Fluffy chewed on it and now my camera broke...I'll post it on June 3rd, 2008. Thats when the new sony camera comes out, that I want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









pshh i ran a 12.81, i got slips too


----------



## GTIBOIL (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

what was your trap time?
could you post the slip?


----------



## JoeShmo (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re:*

Never noticed this thread before, so I figured it was about time I posted up.
Here are the results from my runs at Fall show'n'go 2007. 
All of the following runs were made with launch control OFF, powerbraking to 2200 or so and just mashing it on green. For some reason that day launch control simply refused to work, its since fixed itself but i guess thats what happens when you buy a VW. A few timeslips have since dissapeared so here are the 4 i have.
60' - 2.33, 1/4 - 14.820, mph - 93.71
*60' - 2.35, 1/4 - 14.594, mph - 94.89*
60' - 2.46, 1/4 - 14.642, mph - 93.95
60' - 2.53, 1/4 - 14.822, mph - 94.71
Mods at the time: Neuspeed P-Flow, Neuspeed Torque Mount Insert, No Resonator/Muffler. Car is *NOT* chipped.
Car weighed in at 3270 with me in it, full street interior with spare tire and backpack in the trunk filled with school books and a laptop.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (GTIBOIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIBOIL* »_what was your trap time?
could you post the slip?

lol he has nothing on my [email protected]
That's on 87 oct too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
lol he has nothing on my [email protected]
That's on 87 oct too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

11.569 @ 122.60 
Don't ask me to post the slip... and this was only with a 2.083 '60.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
11.569 @ 122.60 
Don't ask me to post the slip... and this was only with a 2.083 '60.
got me there. i needz slikz and tintz for 11z


----------



## GTIBOIL (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (syntrix)*

may i ask how a mkv gti made it into the 11s? if so congratufukilations but jesus thats fast in a fwd, what mods ect, and dont post slip, ur posting a time and trap speed that bests the new viper so i have to ask post it


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
11.569 @ 122.60 
Don't ask me to post the slip... and this was only with a 2.083 '60.

you win. I just ran my car again a few minutes ago and only got an 11.570 @ 122.59
I knew I shouldn't of eaten that chili cheese burrito =[


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

Check this out http://www.eurotuner.com/video....html


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGNICKSGTIS420* »_Check this out http://www.eurotuner.com/video....html

did he say 13.3?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (JoeShmo)*

JoeShmo: Were you the guy with the White 2007 GTI w/DSG I was talking to in the Staging Lanes? (You used to have a Blown Cobra that ran 10's)


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
did he say 13.3?









[email protected] = 12's easy


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
[email protected] = 12's easy

yeah that is a heck of trap speed, on radials it will go 12.6-12.8


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

117mph? 
on slicks that's an 11 second car


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_117mph? 
on slicks that's an 11 second car









Thats what I would expect...High 11's - Low 12's with a good 60'.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

11.45 - 11.60 @ 117mph is what the time should be. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_117mph? 
on slicks that's an 11 second car









You guys do realize that the better 60ft is the lower the trap speed will be, so to say a car is a 11second car just on traps speed is kind of sensless. Nontheless the car does have the potential to run some very nice times from the looks of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

